# new bow



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Get an Elite of some kind!!! The PSE bows I have heard things about them that didn't impress me! The Assassin had a little torque for me!!! The only con I have heard about Elite is some guys don't care for the grip...but you can easily get a custom grip. You really would be better of with a used GT500 or Z28. Good luck with your choice!!!
Ben


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I like pse but the xs felt like a toy to me. Ben is right out of those 2 you would be better of with a used elite witch are awesome bows.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

why so short? you don't need that short of a bow for in a tree or blind. the bowmadness are great but do yourself a favor and get a longer one


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i like short bows they feel good in my hands and i like being able o move it around in the tree without bumping the bow on a limb


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

If you like short bows you should check out the Athens Ibex. Short, fast, quiet and feels great in the hand!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

get a mathews or a hoyt


----------



## tcimpact (Jun 16, 2011)

you shold shoot a few to see whichis best for you an feels goodin yur hand


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i was thinking about getting the assassin after this season


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You dont need a super short bow. If you get a madness get the normal size one. And if you like the Elites look for a used GT500 or a Z28.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Shot sum PSE's their ok but for the money martin makes great quality bows for great prices. You shud check out some of their newer bows and im not just saying that because im a martin fan. :wink:


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i think im going with the assasain or the normal bow maddness i was also looking at the mission vxt any one heard any thing about that


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mission makes good bows for the price.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I personly like PSE's But that is all ive ever had... I belive my next bow is going to be a Martin.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 09 Martin Cheetah Bone Collector its my first bow and i like it a lot, its quiet, fast and accurate i shoot distances up to 40 yards and its dead on with average carbon easton arrows, my dad has a 08 Redhead Kronik its is a bass pro shop brand bow but Diamond Archery makes the bows for bass pro. for the bundle my dad got it was 379.99 and its quality for the price. maybe check out a Redhead brand bow, for the price you cant beat it.


----------



## hoytkiller13 (Aug 19, 2010)

the Mathews outback is a great bow


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

The Mission Venture feels basically the same as the Dxt. The Assassin is a good bow too, as are all of the bows suggested. Do your self a favor and shoot as many as you can at a pro shop(s), and the bow will pick you.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

yea but the thing is im left handed so i can only shoot the bowsthey have that r left handed but i have to call like a week earlyer so they can order the bows that i wanna take a look at


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

deerhunter 13 said:


> yea but the thing is im left handed so i can only shoot the bowsthey have that r left handed but i have to call like a week earlyer so they can order the bows that i wanna take a look at


Well, that's not exactly true. I'm left handed, and I work for a shop. I've shot almost all the bows we got in, even though they are right handed. Just shoot the rh bow left handed. The grip will feel awkward, but you can still feel how it draws, holds, and shoots. The only bows that you really can't do this with are the Hoyts because of that Tech bar in the way. Other than that, though, there is no reason you can't just shoot it to give it a try. It's how I have to get by.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam, have I told you about shooting my moms bows? Its tue most interesting grip, but it works.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Adam, have I told you about shooting my moms bows? Its tue most interesting grip, but it works.


No, I don't think you have. I mean, I guess you COULD shoot a Hoyt backwards. But it torques on your hand really badly when you do, and it strains your wrist to draw back. Not worth it I say. Almost better to shoot it right-handed, which for me is like heresy. lol


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The Mission Venture feels basically the same as the Dxt. The Assassin is a good bow too, as are all of the bows suggested. Do your self a favor and shoot as many as you can at a pro shop(s), and the bow will pick you.



do yourself a huge favor and get a mission venture!!!!!!!! the dxt was mathews top bow for to many years for it not to be the best, and one of the best bows out there! i have a mission venture and yesterday i toped my bow sight out at 95 yards!!!!!!!!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Bowtech Assassin all the way they look sweet, shoot sweet and are blazin fast







pse is good but for me i like the Assassin alot better.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

Get the Assassin! I shot this bow a couple weeks ago and it's by far the best bow I've ever shot. SUPER smooth, very fast, and the valley is INCREDIBLE! Plus you can get the whole set up for $600. People all over archerytalk are talking about how unbelievable this bow is, and also how cheap you can get it. My guess is that this will be the best selling bow this year so I would try to get in the shop soon and shoot one asap. You won't be dissapointed.


----------

